
I broke Giant’s handheld scanner system by only buying two things - _salmon
https://arstechnica.com/staff/2020/01/how-i-broke-my-grocery-stores-app-by-not-buying-enough-stuff
======
viburnum
Enforcement systems like this stress me out because I hate being policed. It’s
much better to have the routine of a cashier or a turnstile than to be
randomly inspected and assumed guilty until proven innocent.

~~~
JohnFen
I agree. I would actively avoid shopping at any place that did this. But I
already know that "cashierless" stores aren't my cup of tea in the first
place. Since I'm not the target market for this kind of stuff, my opinion is
meaningless.

------
perl4ever
"It's unclear why the platform now demands seven and exactly seven items—no
more, no fewer"

If this is not made up, I imagine I know why.

The last time I was looking for work, I happened on an ad for programmers to
work for a regional convenience store chain. It said under qualifications that
the job required a _maximum_ of something like 2 years experience. They
probably had more experienced programmers that quit or were laid off.

Not that Giant built their own scanner system, but most businesses have been
run like Boeing for a while now, and luckily they don't all build passenger
jets.

